# Salt to Water



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone add table salt to their dog's water in the summer? Something I heard...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I usually add some sort of sport drink or pedialite to it instead of salt. When I take my dogs to the river they vomit after drinking the salt water.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

What is it supposed to be for Howard? 

I use a K9 Electrolyte (Cabela's) or the broth from boiled chicken (I freeze it for later use) to entice the dogs to drink if I feel they need more than their normal intake? 

Not sure I would add salt to anything for my dogs, heck, I don't add salt to any of my food either.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am pretty sure dogs dont need salts like we do, I think they need carbs.....I use Go-dog for dogs when the dogs are working in the heat. Nothing for normal days.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> I usually add some sort of sport drink or pedialite to it instead of salt. When I take my dogs to the river they vomit after drinking the salt water.


 K- when my Lab would get done with Brant hunting in salt water, she would vomit...until she learned NOT to drink it. My guess was that the salt in the diet was good. Since I am on a salt reduced diet, I seldom use the stuff. How's it in beer?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Does anyone add table salt to their dog's water in the summer? Something I heard...


Dogs don't need salt because they don't sweat. Which is why it's beneficial for us humans because we do perspire and some of ya'll get quite funky because of it!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> K- when my Lab would get done with Brant hunting in salt water, she would vomit...until she learned NOT to drink it. My guess was that the salt in the diet was good. Since I am on a salt reduced diet, I seldom use the stuff. How's it in beer?


 It's great in beer=D>:mrgreen:


----------

